

Review my startup Crittercism.com - andrewmlevy

Crittercism is a lightweight feedback and support tool that mobile developers can integrate into their applications in less than 5 minutes<p>http://www.crittercism.com/<p>We originally built this for our own mobile apps because it was tough getting feedback from our users, and most of the problems users experienced (bugs/crashes/etc) were just put as bad reviews in the app store. We're still working on the support features.<p>I would love to hear from any mobile developers about their own experiences.<p>Thanks!<p>http://www.crittercism.com/developers/signup?code=hn
======
Void_
It is a nice idea, but I its easier for mobile developers to just add a
feature like that than make this look nice with applications.

